# ارجو المساعدة في ربط جهاز مكبر صوت للمسجد



## سمير الأنباري (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشترينا جهاز من نوع unibex ssa_250

اربع سماعات من نوع اندوسيا قدرتها العاليه 15 اوم , 35 اوم , 60اوم
كيفية الربط هل هو توالي او توازي
نوع الكيبل ؟
اما الجهاز فهو ذو قدرة 100
ارجو ممن يمكنه المساعدة
وله الأجر والثواب 
السماعات موضوعه على برج حديدي ارتفاع 12 متر


----------



## zeid25 (21 يونيو 2011)

لا يمكن لأحد أن يجيب على سؤالك قبل معرفة ممانعة الخرج لمكبر الصوت 
هل هي 8 اوم ام 4 اوم أو غير ذلك
بالنسبة للسماعات هل تقصد بأن لديها ثلاث مداخل 15 و 35 و60 أوم وذلك لكي يختار
الشخص المدخل المناسب له أم غير ذلك ؟
اعطيك مثال
لو فرضنا أن ممانعة مخرج مكبر الصوت 8 أوم 
وأن ممانعة مذياع الصوت 35 أوم في هذه الحالة يمكنك وصل أربعة عل التوازي
لأ 35 تقسيم العدد 4 يساوي تقريبا 8.5 أوم وهذا مناسب

مثال آخر 
لو فرضنا أن ممانعة مخرج مكبر الصوت 8 أوم 
وأن ممانعة مذياع الصوت 15 أوم ففي هذه الحالة يمكن وصل اثنين فقط على التوازي
لأن 15 تقسيم 2 يساوي الى 7.5 أوم وهو رقم مقبول تقريبا

مثال ثالث 
إذا استخدمت مذياع صوت ذو ممانعة 15 أوم ووصلت اربع منها على التسلسل
فسيكون الناتج 60 أوم فهل مكبر الصوت يحتوي على مخرج 60 أوم مثلا 
لا أدري

سيكون من المناسب الرجوع الى كاتالوج الجهاز
تحياتي


----------



## نعيم البديري (26 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز تستطيع اختيار ممانعة الدخول للسماعة من خلال مفتاح دوار يوجد خلف السماعة ومن ثم اختار الممانعة المناسبه للربط ويمكنك الاستفادة من المعلومة التي ذكرها الاخ زيد مع التوفيق


----------

